# Why are Indians at the bottom of the dating hierarchy?



## Memeito (Dec 15, 2019)

They do the worst in online dating and are also avoided by many girls in real life, why does this happen, the Indians are brave people, they formed one of the world's first civilization, they wrote the Vedas and the Upanishads, they invented chess, the numbers, they are the fastest growing population in the world, and will soon surpass China, women should be honored to have an Indian as their partner...


----------



## weallburninhell (Dec 15, 2019)

Because they are rats


----------



## Gunna (Dec 15, 2019)

Are you indian per chance?


----------



## Memeito (Dec 15, 2019)

weallburninhell said:


> Because they are rats


Wow, that's racist!


Gunna said:


> Are you indian per chance?


No, but when I talk with girls and I mention Indian guys they usually roll their eyes...


----------



## ExCel (Dec 15, 2019)

Memeito said:


> They do the worst in online dating and are also avoided by many girls in real life, why does this happen, the Indians are brave people, they formed one of the world's first civilization, they wrote the Vedas and the Upanishads, they invented chess, the numbers, they are the fastest growing population in the world, and will soon surpass China, women should be honored to have an Indian as their partner...


No point of living as an Indian if you aren't Jatt.


----------



## Butthurt Dweller (Dec 15, 2019)

There are billion of them so if you see an ugly guy there are 2 more right behind him.


----------



## Gunna (Dec 15, 2019)

Memeito said:


> No, but when I talk with girls and I mention Indian guys they usually roll their eyes...


Well to be quite frank, I believe it might be rooted in sexual racism and the sequels of racism and colonialism.


----------



## ExCel (Dec 15, 2019)

Memeito said:


> Wow, that's racist!
> 
> No, but when I talk with girls and I mention Indian guys they usually roll their eyes...


Cuz they haven't met second gen western Jatts


----------



## Memeito (Dec 15, 2019)

My country is pretty poor, so foreigners from more developed countries are pretty popular here with girls, there are many students who come here to study because the education taxes are very low and they are also quite active on the dating scene... Anyway, guys from rich western countries like Germany, France, Italy have no problem dating, they are very popular with girls. I've also seen girls hanging out with Africans, usually tall, strong Nigerian guys and even Arabs(mostly guys from rich families with fancy clothes and cool cars). I don't think I've ever seen however a girl with an Indian student...


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 15, 2019)

three reasons:
-less attractive on average
-shorter on average
-stereotypes making Indians appear unattractive/creepy



Memeito said:


> My country is pretty poor, so foreigners from more developed countries are pretty popular here with girls, there are many students who come here to study because the education taxes are very low and they are also quite active on the dating scene... Anyway, guys from rich western countries like Germany, France, Italy have no problem dating, they are very popular with girls. I've also seen girls hanging out with Africans, usually tall, strong Nigerian guys and even Arabs(mostly guys from rich families with fancy clothes and cool cars). I don't think I've ever seen however a girl with an Indian student...


what country?



ExCel said:


> Cuz they haven't met second gen western Jatts


foh


----------



## Memeito (Dec 15, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> what country?


Romania...
BTW, there's quite a sizeable gypsy population here, who are quite similar to Indians, although many of them are mixed with Romanians and have a much lighter skin tone than Indians.


BigBoy said:


> -less attractive on average
> -shorter on average
> -stereotypes making Indians appear unattractive/creepy


Yeah, but Romanians are some of the shortest people in Europe(_5 foot 7_ on average), and many of them are also pretty ugly, so I don't think this is it...


----------



## ExCel (Dec 15, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> three reasons:
> -less attractive on average
> -shorter on average
> -stereotypes making Indians appear unattractive/creepy
> ...


keep coping while jatts fuck white foids


Memeito said:


> Romania...
> BTW, there's quite a sizeable gypsy population here, who are quite similar to Indians, although many of them are mixed with Romanians and have a much lighter skin tone than Indians.
> 
> Yeah, but Romanians are some of the shortest people in Europe(_5 foot 7_ on average), and many of them are also pretty ugly, so I don't think this is it...


gypsy's are descendants of untouchables, the lowest cast Indians.


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 15, 2019)

Memeito said:


> Romania...
> BTW, there's quite a sizeable gypsy population here, who are quite similar to Indians, although many of them are mixed with Romanians and have a much lighter skin tone than Indians.
> 
> Yeah, but Romanians are some of the shortest people in Europe(_5 foot 7_ on average), and many of them are also pretty ugly, so I don't think this is it...


are romanians slayers?


----------



## Deleted member 1973 (Dec 15, 2019)

Memeito said:


> No, but when I talk with girls and I mention Indian guys they usually roll their eyes...


Nigga, 

stop lying.

You are Indian.


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 15, 2019)

ExCel said:


> keep coping while jatts fuck white foids
> 
> gypsy's are descendants of untouchables, the lowest cast Indians.


jatts


----------



## ExCel (Dec 15, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> jatts







, literally the best looking person on this site is Jatt aswell lool


----------



## Memeito (Dec 15, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> are romanians slayers?


No, they aren't, very few of them look good, money and status matter here more than looks, this is true for most poor countries....


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 15, 2019)

ExCel said:


> View attachment 193504
> , literally the best looking person on this site is Jatt aswell lool


i was going to disgust react, but i cannot disgust react this beautiful man. from now onwards @Zygos4Life and all his family members are Punjabi. they cannot be such disgusting fith.


Memeito said:


> No, they aren't, very few of them look good, money and status matter here more than looks, this is true for most poor countries....


you proved my point. they are ugly and short, like Indians, so they cant slay. on top of that, both gypsies and Indians have bad stereotypes around them.


----------



## ExCel (Dec 15, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> i was going to disgust react, but i cannot disgust react this beautiful man. from now onwards @Zygos4Life and all his family members are Punjabi. they cannot be such disgusting fith.


Jatt are the highest tier punjabi faggot, Jatts come from persia and have macedonian ancestry aswell. Keep coping loser while Jatts mog, I can bring up countless other Jatts who mog.


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 15, 2019)

ExCel said:


> Jatt are the highest tier punjabi faggot, Jatts come from persia and have macedonian ancestry aswell. Keep coping loser while Jatts mog, I can bring up countless other Jatts who mog.


@Zygos4Life and his relatives are now Tamil

jatts


----------



## ExCel (Dec 15, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> @Zygos4Life and his relatives are now Tamil
> 
> jatts


ok bahman


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 15, 2019)

Memeito said:


> They do the worst in online dating and are also avoided by many girls in real life, why does this happen, the Indians are brave people, they formed one of the world's first civilization, they wrote the Vedas and the Upanishads, they invented chess, the numbers, they are the fastest growing population in the world, and will soon surpass China, women should be honored to have an Indian as their partner...


Factually incorrect, the Indus Valley Civilization is mostly situated in Pakistan with only a little bit of it in north-west India. India is a very big country so to equate just a small part of it to the entire country is wrong.
Also being a curry is not a problem in the dating world either. Nothing wrong with curry pheno.


ExCel said:


> Jatt are the highest tier punjabi faggot, Jatts come from persia and have macedonian ancestry aswell. Keep coping loser while Jatts mog, I can bring up countless other Jatts who mog.


Cope, Rajputs are, not Jatts.


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 15, 2019)

ExCel said:


> ok bahman


im not even from shitskin curryland with your castes. jfl @ jatts for thinking their superior.  

the most subhuman currys


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 15, 2019)

ExCel said:


> saala bahman


jfl @ thinking ik what that means


----------



## ExCel (Dec 15, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Factually incorrect, the Indus Valley Civilization is mostly situated in Pakistan with only a little bit of it in north-west India. India is a very big country so to equate just a small part of it to the entire country is wrong.
> Also being a curry is not a problem in the dating world either. Nothing wrong with curry pheno.
> 
> Cope, Rajputs are, not Jatts.


Who tf said anything about Rajput, Rajput don't come anywhere near the prestigeousness of Jatts. Nobody boasts about being Rajput, every Jatt boasts about being Jatt and rightfully so. Stay in your lane paki.


BigBoy said:


> jfl @ thinking ik what that means


JFL posing as a non-indian when youre a low-class faggot Indian. If you were non-indian you wouldn't be so anti-jatt but the fact that Jatts live rent free in your head shows me youre a low class faggot.


----------



## maxmendietta (Dec 15, 2019)

what part of *street shitting* haven't you understood yet


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 15, 2019)

ExCel said:


> Who tf said anything about Rajput, Rajput don't come anywhere near the prestigeousness of Jatts
> 
> JFL posing as a non-indian when youre a low-class faggot Indian. If you were non-indian you wouldn't be so anti-jatt but the fact that Jatts live rent free in your head shows me youre a low class faggot.


Rajputs mog Jatts to death. Rajput literally means "son of a king." Even the name mogs the fuck out of any other (sub)race.


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 15, 2019)

ExCel said:


> Who tf said anything about Rajput, Rajput don't come anywhere near the prestigeousness of Jatts. Nobody boasts about being Rajput, every Jatt boasts about being Jatt and rightfully so. Stay in your lane paki.
> 
> JFL posing as a non-indian when youre a low-class faggot Indian. If you were non-indian you wouldn't be so anti-jatt but the fact that Jatts live rent free in your head shows me youre a low class faggot.


i dont like jatts bc all of u think your better than others bc of your retarded caste system. your fragile ego would break if you were born a short nigger Tamil. there would be nothing holding what little self-esteem you have together

pro tip: im curry but not from india


----------



## ExCel (Dec 15, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Rajputs mog Jatts to death. Rajput literally means "son of a king." Even the name mogs the fuck out of any other (sub)race.


Rajputs spread their cheeks for mughal conquests while Jatts honourably always fought them lmfao. Go up to any girl in India/Pakistan and ask if she would wanna marry Rajput or Jatt. JFL both the Indian and Pakistani head of militaries are Jatt. Go cry about being an ugly ratput somewhere else lowlife.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 15, 2019)

ExCel said:


> Rajputs spread their cheeks for mughal conquests while Jatts honourably always fought them lmfao. Go up to any girl in India/Pakistan and ask if she would wanna marry Rajput or Jatt. JFL both the Indian and Pakistani head of militaries are Jatt. Go cry about being an ugly ratput somewhere else lowlife.


Jfl at saying Jatts honorably fought the Mughals, they got cucked and defeated by the superior Mughals. At least the Rajputs knew where to place their bets. Jatts are utter shit compared to might Rajputs. Jfl at you being a cumskin sucking Jatt ass.


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 15, 2019)

I tend to avoid all the racism on these forums because I think it’s self defeating and since race is literally the only physical attribute that can’t be changed (lol even height and clavicle width can be changed in the modern world), I try to not comment on racial attractiveness, as I feel it’s a pretty shitty thing to do, but I want to take a crack at the original question...Why are indians viewed so negatively in the dating world?

*Note: This is mainly based on a western-centric analysis*, HOWEVER, a lot of it applies outside the west as well....

*1. Very low contrast in their coloring* (dark skin, dark eyes, dark hair). At least some contrast would make things better, which is why you get the light eyed chadpreet meme on these forums. (African/Black Men can get away with this because of average frame stereotype of being masculine, Nordic men as well, plus their average wealth, plus the unfortunate fact of life that across almost all cultures, lighter skin on average is seen as more attractive, so if you were to compare a Swedish man with low coloring contrast and an Indian man with low coloring contrast, most people with consider the Swede better looking)

*2. ON AVERAGE, small frame and very short height.* If average height of Indian men were 6’5, I doubt there would be this much of a negative stereotype of them.

*3. Stereotype of being Smelly due to strong scented curry in food and hygiene issues present in the country.* Other ethnicities get away with this due to what most people perceive to be as positive/ masculine attributes they have that Indians on average LACK (see above and below)

*4. *Related to #3–*Stereotype of being “dirty” and no stereotype of MASCULINITY;* when you see India in a western blockbuster film you are bound to see impoverished streets full of hundreds of people, plenty of which are dirty...and ZERO “bad ass” men....contrast this to Latin America, the Middle East, or Africa in western films, there are also impoverished areas and people but you rarely get the sense of “dirty” as you do with India in films, and you get plenty of “bad ass” portrayals of men...think Colombian Cartels, Nigerian Drug Lords, or Muslim Oil Princes driving sports cars and being involved in high crime. You just don’t see this portrayed in India in western film.

*5. *Due to they way they speak, *their accent is incredibly strong in English and is generally not seen to be attractive or masculine*, like say, a French, Russian, German, or Nigerian accent can be.

*6. Western portrayal/ stereotype of Indian Men in India engaging in “desperate” work or activities, like call centers or sweatshops*...contrast with the bad ass Latino and Nigerian drug lords, or Latino “artists” or Muslim men deeply devoted to their patriarchal and inherently masculine faith—hell even East Asians and Jewish people have “bad ass” or cool criminal representation in Hollywood (think mossad agents/ young Jewish financiers making it big in Wall Street or Japanese mobsters).

*7. Stereotype of Indians living in the West being Nerds/Dorks*: Accent has a lot to do with this, as well as heavy concentration in STEM fields and virtually no Indian representation in any liberal arts or humanities. (note how Jewish Men might have a similar stereotype but they can get away with it because they are also prominent in pretty much all the humanities, as well as business, finance, law, politics, etc. None of these fields have any strong Indians representation.)

*I think I covered pretty much all of the major reasons Indian Men are, unfortunately for them, perceived as unattractive. *


----------



## ExCel (Dec 15, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Jfl at saying Jatts honorably fought the Mughals, they got cucked and defeated by the superior Mughals. At least the Rajputs knew where to place their bets. Jatts are utter shit compared to might Rajputs. Jfl at you being a cumskin sucking Jatt ass.


Superior Mughals? LMFAO, last time I checked it was the Rajputs sucking the toes of Mughals while Jatts (Sikh Misls) and Marathas were bitching Mughals. You are just showing me how much of a cuck you are talking about how it was right to bend over to Mughals lmfao. Your cuck ancestors got forcibly converted by mughals and your female ancestors were used as whores lmfao and you are proud of that.


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 15, 2019)

ExCel said:


> Superior Mughals? LMFAO, last time I checked it was the Rajputs sucking the toes of Mughals while Jatts (Sikh Misls) and Marathas were bitching Mughals. You are just showing me how much of a cuck you are talking about how it was right to bend over to Mughals lmfao. Your cuck ancestors got forcibly converted by mughals and your female ancestors were used as whores lmfao and you are proud of that.





TRUE_CEL said:


> Jfl at saying Jatts honorably fought the Mughals, they got cucked and defeated by the superior Mughals. At least the Rajputs knew where to place their bets. Jatts are utter shit compared to might Rajputs. Jfl at you being a cumskin sucking Jatt ass.


subhuman curry squabble over subhuman caste systems that dont matter in the west

@TRUE_CEL reply to the other post i tagged you in bro


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 15, 2019)

ExCel said:


> Superior Mughals? LMFAO, last time I checked it was the Rajputs sucking the toes of Mughals while Jatts (Sikh Misls) and Marathas were bitching Mughals. You are just showing me how much of a cuck you are talking about how it was right to bend over to Mughals lmfao. Your cuck ancestors got forcibly converted by mughals and your female ancestors were used as whores lmfao and you are proud of that.


Lmfao at this fake wanna-be hindu dindu faggot thinking the Mughals forcibly converted anyone. During the Mughal Empire 80% of its population was hindu. At least pretend to know curry history you dumb cumskin faggot. Rajputs mog, now go cry for us you little cumskin.


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 15, 2019)

ExCel said:


> Dont act like you arent a low caste shitskin ramesh


i just told you. im curry but im not Indian. we dont have stupid caste systems that allow high-status incels to cope about their caste.



TRUE_CEL said:


> I will bhai gimme a few minutes, let me destroy that Jatt worshipping cumskin faggot.
> 
> Jatt cunts are so ugly nobody wants to marry them except their own uncles. JFL your dad is literally your momma's uncle. Poor you.


aight bro take your time. imma go to sleep rn so do when you want.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 15, 2019)

ExCel said:


> HAHA I'm Sikh you faggot, we run you. You rajputs were converted like little bitches, your great great great great grandmothers were a part of mughal harems getting treated like the bitches they were because Rajput men didn't have the courage to save them nor the ability to satisfy them. There are countless stories of this, don't make me expose u any further.


Bahaha you are Sikh? You are the lowest of the low. Keep crying for us rajputs while we massacred you. Imagine being you, having to live with your hairy ass mom who smells like absolute shit. Her arm pit her is the only thing that tickles her curry pussy lmao. Your granduncle could not even satisfy her.


----------



## ExCel (Dec 15, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> i just told you. im curry but im not Indian. we dont have stupid caste systems that allow high-status incels to cope about their caste.
> 
> 
> aight bro take your time. imma go to sleep rn so do when you want.


So youre a paki, JFL imagine thinking you are above the caste system just because your low class ancestors converted to escape their shitty low class life. Your subhumanity is still there to remind you of your low class ugly fuck.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 15, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> i just told you. im curry but im not Indian. we dont have stupid caste systems that allow high-status incels to cope about their caste.
> 
> 
> aight bro take your time. imma go to sleep rn so do when you want.


I already responded it turns out?


ExCel said:


> So youre a paki, JFL imagine thinking you are above the caste system just because your low class ancestors converted to escape their shitty low class life. Your subhumanity is still there to remind you of your low class ugly fuck.


He could be Bangladeshi or Sri Lankan you retarded sikh faggot.


----------



## StoicNihilist (Dec 15, 2019)

Because of looks. What else? Has this forum not blackpilled you yet?


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 15, 2019)

ExCel said:


> So youre a paki, JFL imagine thinking you are above the caste system just because your low class ancestors converted to escape their shitty low class life. Your subhumanity is still there to remind you of your low class ugly fuck.


im Bengali



TRUE_CEL said:


> I already responded it turns out?
> 
> He could be Bangladeshi or Sri Lankan you retarded sikh faggot.


huh, it didnt show up in my notifications. can u tag me in it?


----------



## ExCel (Dec 15, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Bahaha you are Sikh? You are the lowest of the low. Keep crying for us rajputs while we massacred you. Imagine being you, having to live with your hairy ass mom who smells like absolute shit. Her arm pit her is the only thing that tickles her curry pussy lmao. Your granduncle could not even satisfy her.


Since when did you massacre us faggot? Our 5th guru literally freed 100s of Rajput pussy kings from the hands of mughals, dont twist history faggot. Besides, Jatts are known to have big dicks, search up Jatt Rajput on google and look at all the girls drooling over Jatts talking about how big our dick are. Meanwhile , throughout history it has been proven that Rajput women were kidnapped by mughals and they didnt even mind because Rajputs couldnt satisfy them lmfao.


BigBoy said:


> im Bengali
> 
> 
> huh, it didnt show up in my notifications. can u tag me in it?


Exactly faggot, if you did your research you would know that the muslim bengalis are low caste bengalis who were mistreated by high caste hindus so they converted to escape the caste system. Yet even if you escape your caste system your subhumanity will never vanish. 

PS: Some bengali girls are cute, both bengali girls ive dealt with had fat asses.


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 15, 2019)

ExCel said:


> Since when did you massacre us faggot? Our 5th guru literally freed 100s of Rajput pussy kings from the hands of mughals, dont twist history faggot. Besides, Jatts are known to have big dicks, search up Jatt Rajput on google and look at all the girls drooling over Jatts talking about how big our dick are. Meanwhile , throughout history it has been proven that Rajput women were kidnapped by mughals and they didnt even mind because Rajputs couldnt satisfy them lmfao.
> 
> Exactly faggot, if you did your research you would know that the muslim bengalis are low caste bengalis who were mistreated by high caste hindus so they converted to escape the caste system. Yet even if you escape your caste system your subhumanity will never vanish.
> 
> PS: Some bengali girls are cute, both bengali girls ive dealt with had fat asses.


ik the history. but im from a high-class wealthy family in Bangladesh. your retardedness and fragile ego doesnt affect me


----------



## ExCel (Dec 15, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> ik the history. but im from a high-class wealthy family in Bangladesh. your retardedness and fragile ego doesnt affect me


Keep coping faggot, you will never escape your roots. All Bangladeshi muslims are low tier trash who would love to lick the feet of Jatts. Know your place and stay in your lane.


----------



## toolateforme (Dec 15, 2019)

How the fuck indians fighting each other all the time on this forum?
I didnt think this was indian forum when I first joined.


----------



## ExCel (Dec 15, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> I already responded it turns out?
> 
> He could be Bangladeshi or Sri Lankan you retarded sikh faggot.


Bangladeshis muslims were also low class who left hinduism to escape their low caste fate. You once again have proven you do not know jack shit about history which is the only reason you have even dared to even discuss Jatt vs Rajput. If you knew your facts you would keep your mouth shut. You can diss sikh girls all you want but I wont diss muslim girls, because frankly I love fucking muslim girls, especially pakistani punjabi ones.


toolateforme said:


> How the fuck indians fighting each other all the time on this forum?
> I didnt think this was indian forum when I first joined.


Have to put these low caste twats in their place.


----------



## Memeito (Dec 15, 2019)

Could a moderator please delete all the shitposts from this thread, so we can have a decent conversation here?


----------



## Gonners (Dec 15, 2019)

I think it comes down to the most simple thing which is skin tone. I mean it’s not a dark skin tone like a black persons or a brown skin tone like a Hispanic. Instead, currys are like a really dark bronze/dark orange color, which to be frank is not attractive at all. I’m not a racist individual but that’s what I think is the biggest contributing factor. Women think to themselves, do I really want my kids looking like that? No.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 15, 2019)

ExCel said:


> Bangladeshis muslims were also low class who left hinduism to escape their low caste fate. You once again have proven you do not know jack shit about history which is the only reason you have even dared to even discuss Jatt vs Rajput. If you knew your facts you would keep your mouth shut. You can diss sikh girls all you want but I wont diss muslim girls, because frankly I love fucking muslim girls, especially pakistani punjabi ones.
> 
> Have to put these low caste twats in their place.


Lmfao you are a shitskin sikh who thinks that islam was forced upon anyone in the region. Also jfl at loving "muslim girls", how cucked are you?


toolateforme said:


> How the fuck indians fighting each other all the time on this forum?
> I didnt think this was indian forum when I first joined.


He is just a retarded shitskin sikh, don't pay him attention.


----------



## toolateforme (Dec 15, 2019)

Gonners said:


> I think it comes down to the most simple thing which is skin tone. I mean it’s not a dark skin tone like a black persons or a brown skin tone like a Hispanic. Instead, currys are like a really dark bronze/dark orange color, which to be frank is not attractive at all. I’m not a racist individual but that’s what I think is the biggest contributing factor. Women think to themselves, do I really want my kids looking like that? No.


But is it really? How brown and black is attractive but dark bronze isn't?
Maybe it's just social conditioning. We see hispanic nigger men all the time on TV and instagram maybe that's why


----------



## ExCel (Dec 15, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Jfl at Jatts having big dicks, that is why the average curry dick is 4 inches  retarded sikh


Since when do Jatts fall into curry category and Rajputs do not? There is a reason sikhs are known to be the martial race of India. Sikh Jatts had the highest height average in India even since near 50 years ago when the average height was recorded to be 170 cm , which is higher than the average height of pakistani men today, let alone midget rajput men lmfao. source: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/3190178


TRUE_CEL said:


> Lmfao you are a shitskin sikh who thinks that islam was forced upon anyone in the region. Also jfl at loving "muslim girls", how cucked are you?
> 
> He is just a retarded shitskin sikh, don't pay him attention.


How am I the one who is cucked when I'm fucking your sisters lmfao.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Dec 15, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> I tend to avoid all the racism on these forums because I think it’s self defeating and since race is literally the only physical attribute that can’t be changed (lol even height and clavicle width can be changed in the modern world), I try to not comment on racial attractiveness, as I feel it’s a pretty shitty thing to do, but I want to take a crack at the original question...Why are indians viewed so negatively in the dating world?
> 
> *Note: This is mainly based on a western-centric analysis*, HOWEVER, a lot of it applies outside the west as well....
> 
> ...


Chad in ur avi?


----------



## ExCel (Dec 15, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Lmfao you are a shitskin sikh who thinks that islam was forced upon anyone in the region. Also jfl at loving "muslim girls", how cucked are you?
> 
> He is just a retarded shitskin sikh, don't pay him attention.


Im not shitskinned either faggot, Jatts have a lighter skin colour than rajputs due to persian and macedonian ancestry, infact my grandma is also pashtun so there is no way I am more shitskinned than you lmfao.


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Dec 15, 2019)

Memeito said:


> They do the worst in online dating and are also avoided by many girls in real life, why does this happen, the Indians are brave people, they formed one of the world's first civilization, they wrote the Vedas and the Upanishads, they invented chess, the numbers, they are the fastest growing population in the world, and will soon surpass China, women should be honored to have an Indian as their partner...


Just pretend you're from another country theory


----------



## ExCel (Dec 15, 2019)

Literally 2 vs 1, yet both these muslim cucks are getting bullied by me with facts lol. Speaks volumes about Jatt dominance, absolutely brutal.


----------



## mikeock (Dec 15, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> I tend to avoid all the racism on these forums because I think it’s self defeating and since race is literally the only physical attribute that can’t be changed (lol even height and clavicle width can be changed in the modern world), I try to not comment on racial attractiveness, as I feel it’s a pretty shitty thing to do, but I want to take a crack at the original question...Why are indians viewed so negatively in the dating world?
> 
> *Note: This is mainly based on a western-centric analysis*, HOWEVER, a lot of it applies outside the west as well....
> 
> ...



Good summary. And OP, don't cope with intelligence and scientific achievements. High IQ is not sexually attractive unfortunately.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 15, 2019)

ExCel said:


> Since when do Jatts fall into curry category and Rajputs do not? There is a reason sikhs are known to be the martial race of India. Sikh Jatts had the highest height average in India even since near 50 years ago when the average height was recorded to be 170 cm , which is higher than the average height of pakistani men today, let alone midget rajput men lmfao. source: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/3190178
> 
> How am I the one who is cucked when I'm fucking your sisters lmfao.


Tales from the Jatt basement.  i dont care that you slay ugly curry bitches. I bet you listen to nav as well you ugly jattroach. Enjoy living in the shithole that is Canada


ExCel said:


> Literally 2 vs 1, yet both these muslim cucks are getting bullied by me with facts lol. Speaks volumes about Jatt dominance, absolutely brutal.


Jfl at this hairy sikh faggot thinking he is bullying anyone. Islamics live rent free in your head and your temples


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 15, 2019)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> Chad in ur avi?



Samuele Doveri. In that photograph he’s nearly physically perfect which is why I chose it.


----------



## Gonners (Dec 15, 2019)

toolateforme said:


> But is it really? How brown and black is attractive but dark bronze isn't?
> Maybe it's just social conditioning. We see hispanic nigger men all the time on TV and instagram maybe that's why



condition on a social level could be a factor. The bottom line though is that most people won’t find a dark bronze skin tone attractive. It really does suck specially because you can’t REALLY do much about it :/


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Dec 15, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> Samuele Doveri. In that photograph he’s nearly physically perfect which is why I chose it.


He looks exactly like a greek statue in that pik but looks weird because of his lips in other photos


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 15, 2019)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> He looks exactly like a greek statue in that pik but looks weird because of his lips in other photos


Yeah I actually think his lips are nice because of their width but something else is odd about them, not necessarily ugly just “odd”, and his philtrum is a bit longer than ideal.

He’s a great example of how “pretty” eyes with some Upper Eyelid Exposer can be just as attractive as hyper masculine eyes with zero Upper Eyelid Exposure.


----------



## IndianJock (Dec 15, 2019)

Definitely bad stereotypes. Indians have no problem where I live


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 15, 2019)

IndianJock said:


> Definitely bad stereotypes. Indians have no problem where I live



Which is where?


----------



## IndianJock (Dec 15, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> Which is where?


College area in the NorthWestern United States.


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 15, 2019)

IndianJock said:


> College area in the NorthWestern United States.



Interesting, I’d guess it may be because you’re in an academic setting. I want to stress though that Indian men can definitely become physically attractive, as long as most crucially, they are at least average height, and are able to break the big Indian Male stereotypes.


----------



## IndianJock (Dec 15, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> Interesting, I’d guess it may be because you’re in an academic setting. I want to stress though that Indian men can definitely become physically attractive, as long as most crucially, they are at least average height, and are able to break the big Indian Male stereotypes.


What do you think the academic setting has to do with anything out of curiosity?


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 15, 2019)

IndianJock said:


> What do you think the academic setting has to do with anything out of curiosity?



In general people in college tend to be way more open to new experiences, and nerdy STEM types don’t necessarily get looked down upon, they’re just seen as different and as good students. Also in college I’d bet you’re way more likely to see Indian men who break some of the bigger stereotypes, as the worse ones are of Indian men who live in India or who immigrated later in life.


----------



## IndianJock (Dec 15, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> In general people in college tend to be way more open to new experiences, and nerdy STEM types don’t necessarily get looked down upon, they’re just seen as different and as good students. Also in college I’d bet you’re way more likely to see Indian men who break some of the bigger stereotypes, as the worse ones are of Indian men who live in India or who immigrated later in life.


Yea that's a great point. And if I'm being completely honest I completely shatter the height stereotype.... 
Do you think these negative stereotypes apply more in high school then or society in general?


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 15, 2019)

IndianJock said:


> Yea that's a great point. And if I'm being completely honest I completely shatter the height stereotype....
> Do you think these negative stereotypes apply more in high school then or society in general?



Hmm if I had to take a wild guess I’d say in the order of stereotypes having the most negative impact to the least negative impact it would be:
1. Middle and Highschool
2. General Adult Society
3. College

Of course this is super context dependent. If you are in a super diverse metro area as an adult then the negative perception of being an Indian man could be nonexistent while if you went to a college in rural America with next to no diversity it may have played a bigger role there.

If as an Indian man, you have good physical features (height, physique, face), good career, and don’t have or even break negative stereotypes (basically make sure you lack the strong accent if applicable, and don’t have any reason for the “smelly”/“dirty” stereotype to apply to you, as well as the “dorky” one—since you’re username is @IndianJock that’s already a good sign)...then I’d say you can definitely find partners in Western cities.


----------



## IndianJock (Dec 15, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> Hmm if I had to take a wild guess I’d say in the order of stereotypes having the most negative impact to the least negative impact it would be:
> 1. Middle and Highschool
> 2. General Adult Society
> 3. College
> ...



Everything you're saying seems to make sense. Racepill isn't really relevant for me because of all the reasons you said above. First I heard of it was PUA/blackpill sites lol, but considering the kind of men who browse PUA sites it's no surprise.


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 15, 2019)

IndianJock said:


> Everything you're saying seems to make sense. Racepill isn't really relevant for me because of all the reasons you said above. First I heard of it was PUA/blackpill sites lol, but considering the kind of men who browse PUA sites it's no surprise.



Yeah man buying into that stuff is pointless and self defeating, since you can’t change your race/ ethnicity. For what it’s worth I think the group that has it worst in the West in terms of trying to find partners outside their race/ethnicity isn’t even Indian Men but is actually East Asian men, at least that’s what I remember the statstics being (ironically East Asian women have some of the highest rates of marrying outside their group).

I think the immutability of race/ethnicity/phenotype is what makes plenty of PSLers so obsessed with it—if you’re of one of those races it gives you the perfect reason to explain away your inceldom/ if you’re of one of the more respected races here it’s the perfect blessing to explain why you’re still not “Hopeless”


----------



## autistic_tendencies (Dec 15, 2019)

It is what it is


----------



## Memeito (Dec 15, 2019)

IndianJock said:


> Definitely bad stereotypes. Indians have no problem where I live





IndianJock said:


> College area in the NorthWestern United States.


Those are Native Americans, not Indians from India.


----------



## BackFromTheMogging (Dec 15, 2019)

Memeito said:


> They do the worst in online dating and are also avoided by many girls in real life, why does this happen, the Indians are brave people, they formed one of the world's first civilization, they wrote the Vedas and the Upanishads, they invented chess, the numbers, they are the fastest growing population in the world, and will soon surpass China, women should be honored to have an Indian as their partner...


Found the streetshitta


BigBoy said:


> three reasons:
> -less attractive on average
> -shorter on average
> -stereotypes making Indians appear unattractive/creepy


Wrong, it's because they are indians. Who in their right mind would be attracted to an indian. Even girls lmao, everytime I went to belgium or france, everysingle indian girl who I seen was unattractive, they were soooo hungry for dicks and no one wanted to bang them


----------



## Deleted member 2933 (Dec 15, 2019)

i wish i was hindu


----------



## toolateforme (Dec 15, 2019)

Gonners said:


> condition on a social level could be a factor. The bottom line though is that most people won’t find a dark bronze skin tone attractive. It really does suck specially because you can’t REALLY do much about it :/


Yeah I can know that
Even when I saw their skin I thought it was unattractive. 
But I dont feel like that to Hispanic or black guys. So weird.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 15, 2019)

ExCel said:


> I live rent free in your sisters pussy baby girl. I'd knock them up too but JFL but dont wanna be disowned by parents for fucking dirty paki sluts. Man I should make a video recording some time of paki girls talking shit about paki guys lmfao


Tales from the temple lmfao, nobody cares if you shag bottom of the barrel-tier bitches lmfao, similarly nobody cares that your female relatives are getting ravaged by black guys with Drake playing in the background since sikh bitches are known to be the biggest curry sluts, especially in Canada


----------



## ExCel (Dec 15, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Tales from the temple lmfao, nobody cares if you shag bottom of the barrel-tier bitches lmfao, similarly nobody cares that your female relatives are getting ravaged by black guys with Drake playing in the background since sikh bitches are known to be the biggest curry sluts, especially in Canada


You aren't even in Canada lmfaooo how are you gonna tell me about Canada, Sikh girls dont even date out of community. The biggest hoes are known to be hijabi Muslims lmfao. Everyone can vouch for the fact that Pakistani girls are the biggest hoes I dont even need to defend this lmfao.


----------



## IndianJock (Dec 15, 2019)

Memeito said:


> Those are Native Americans, not Indians from India.


Cope. I’m talking descendants of people from the Indian subcontinent


----------



## Deleted member 2157 (Dec 15, 2019)

india will never surpass china at all
its not even hard, curries just need to stop doing arranged marriage and practice eugenics to end 99% of their people
curries have death tier muscle genetics too, slow twitch as fuck


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 15, 2019)

Another cope thread


----------



## Joyride (Dec 15, 2019)

a lot of indians always tend to think that their country is the best in terms of everything e.g. economy, inventions etc. but actuality this is of course false. most indians i meet are always very patriotic to their own country (india) and are really proud of it also.

this is from my own personal experience and isn't racist at all since i hate everyone, of all races.


----------



## elfmaxx (Dec 15, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> three reasons:
> -less attractive on average
> -shorter on average
> -stereotypes making Indians appear unattractive/creepy
> ...


Add a fourth:
-They smell bad

Even if they have good hygiene, the garlic & weird spices from they curry they eat every night is excreted through their skin whenever they sweat.


----------



## Memeito (Dec 15, 2019)

IndianJock said:


> Cope. I’m talking descendants of people from the Indian subcontinent





Gudru said:


> Another cope thread


What's this "cope" thing you keep mentioning here?


----------



## HighTGymcel (Dec 15, 2019)

cause they are small, brown, ugly, poor and smell like curry.


----------



## Sal123 (Dec 15, 2019)

Memeito said:


> They do the worst in online dating and are also avoided by many girls in real life, why does this happen, the Indians are brave people, they formed one of the world's first civilization, they wrote the Vedas and the Upanishads, they invented chess, the numbers, they are the fastest growing population in the world, and will soon surpass China, women should be honored to have an Indian as their partner...


They DID NOT form one of the first civilisations . It was Jericho in Israel/Palestine , then Babylon in Iraq then Damascus in Syria. India is probably 20


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 15, 2019)

Memeito said:


> What's this "cope" thing you keep mentioning here?


The fact people here actually think Indians don't have it worse in the dating market. White men will always be the most attractive


----------



## Memeito (Dec 15, 2019)

Gudru said:


> The fact people here actually think Indians don't have it worse in the dating market. White men will always be the most attractive


No, I'm referring to what "cope" means in general, almost in every thread someone says "cope", what is this?


----------



## Sal123 (Dec 15, 2019)

LISTEN EVERYONE!!! hindus are dirty mother fuckers who worship barbie dolls and drink from this ganges river in which others shit in. but that said all people in that region r fucking tapped in the head - muslims giving meat to graves and sikhs wrapping their shit around their head to keep them lucky. bengalis eat dogs yh so stfu all of u @ExCel @TRUE_CEL @BigBoy


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 15, 2019)

Memeito said:


> No, I'm referring to what "cope" means in general, almost in every thread someone says "cope", what is this?


Look up the definition


Sal123 said:


> LISTEN EVERYONE!!! hindus are dirty mother fuckers who worship barbie dolls and drink from this ganges river in which others shit in. but that said all people in that region r fucking tapped in the head - muslims giving meat to graves and sikhs wrapping their shit around their head to keep them lucky. bengalis eat dogs yh so stfu all of u


I thought you were Indian too?


----------



## Memeito (Dec 15, 2019)

Gudru said:


> Look up the definition


WHERE???????


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 15, 2019)

Memeito said:


> WHERE???????


IT'S CALLED GOOGLE


----------



## Ekeoma_The_BBC (Dec 15, 2019)

lol I can tell op is indian just by the fact he writes "..." after every sentence


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 15, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> im not even from shitskin curryland with your castes. jfl @ jatts for thinking their superior.
> 
> the most subhuman currys


cope more you cry yourself to sleep at the superiority of the Jatt phenotype and genetic admixture


----------



## Memeito (Dec 15, 2019)

Gudru said:


> IT'S CALLED GOOGLE


Google gives the following definition to cope: "deal effectively with something difficult ". But here, in most of the threads it seems to mean the complete opposite.
So which one is it??????


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 15, 2019)

Memeito said:


> Google gives the following definition to cope: "deal effectively with something difficult ". But here, in most of the threads it seems to mean the complete opposite.
> So which one is it??????


You still don't get it?


----------



## MadMong (Dec 15, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> three reasons:
> -less attractive on average
> -shorter on average
> -stereotypes making Indians appear unattractive/creepy



This but it all originates from the same reason.
Their culture of arranged marriages, often of incestual nature, caused this to occur.
This practice is highly dysgenic and never results in attractive, robust peoples.

And they're stereotypically awkward and sexist because there is literally zero advantage for Indian men to have developed skills with women when their marriages are even to this day still arranged for them by parents.


----------



## Golden Glass (Dec 15, 2019)

MadMong said:


> This but it all originates from the same reason.
> Their culture of arranged marriages, often of incestual nature, caused this to occur.
> This practice is highly dysgenic and never results in attractive, robust peoples.
> 
> And they're stereotypically awkward and sexist because there is literally zero advantage for Indian men to have developed skills with women when their marriages are even to this day still arranged for them by parents.



This still doesn’t explain the relative success of middle eastern men in western countries when compared to Indian men, as arranged incestuous marriage is incredibly common in that demographic as well. It all comes down to Indian Men having zero positive/masculine stereotypes and multiple bad ones. Arab man get plenty of positive/masculine portrayals in pop culture, they don’t have the strong unattractive Indian accent, etc, there’s a higher likelihood of Arab men having higher coloring contrast than Indians, etc. All these attributes are ones Indian Men when seen as a group in western countries LACK.


----------



## Memeito (Dec 15, 2019)

Gudru said:


> You still don't get it?


Get what?
You said to google it, but you have no idea what the google definition is.


----------



## Deleted member 685 (Dec 15, 2019)

Memeito said:


> Get what?
> You said to google it, but you have no idea what the google definition is.


I do and you're fucking retarded


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 15, 2019)

ExCel said:


> Keep coping faggot, you will never escape your roots. All Bangladeshi muslims are low tier trash who would love to lick the feet of Jatts. Know your place and stay in your lane.


fuck off fag. the only reason you have this ego is because you were born into a priveleged class. if you were born a Tamil the tone wouldve been very diff from you.

the only reason i hate jatts is cuz of fags like you. i actually didnt even know u niggas existed until i logged onto this forum.

daily reminder: this isnt curryland, in the west its currycel vs. chadpreet

and youre the currycel


----------



## turkproducer (Dec 15, 2019)

ExCel said:


> keep coping while jatts fuck white foids


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 15, 2019)

Sal123 said:


> LISTEN EVERYONE!!! hindus are dirty mother fuckers who worship barbie dolls and drink from this ganges river in which others shit in. but that said all people in that region r fucking tapped in the head - muslims giving meat to graves and sikhs wrapping their shit around their head to keep them lucky. bengalis eat dogs yh so stfu all of u @ExCel @TRUE_CEL @BigBoy


your single digit iq is showing

bengalis beat the shit out of dogs since we're Muslim

fucking ugly subhuman, youll never ascend with your dogshit jaw impants. you will forever be ugly and it will stay that way.


----------



## Sal123 (Dec 15, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> your single digit iq is showing
> 
> bengalis beat the shit out of dogs since we're Muslim
> 
> fucking ugly subhuman, youll never ascend with your dogshit jaw impants. you will forever be ugly and it will stay that way.


Bengalis are worse than Indians ngl I have many Bengali friends and they r the worst of the worst looks wise


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 15, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> cope more you cry yourself to sleep at the superiority of the Jatt phenotype and genetic admixture


jatts stay ugly ngl


Sal123 said:


> They DID NOT form one of the first civilisations . It was Jericho in Israel/Palestine , then Babylon in Iraq then Damascus in Syria. India is probably 20


he didnt say India formed the first civilization, he said ONE OF THE FIRST. single digit iq again


elfmaxx said:


> Add a fourth:
> -They smell bad


Even if they have good hygiene, the garlic & weird spices from they curry they eat every night is excreted through their skin whenever they sweat.
na this is one of the bas stereotypes we get. fob Indians smell bad, but the Westernized ones smell normal.



MadMong said:


> This but it all originates from the same reason.
> Their culture of arranged marriages, often of incestual nature, caused this to occur.
> This practice is highly dysgenic and never results in attractive, robust peoples.
> 
> And they're stereotypically awkward and sexist because there is literally zero advantage for Indian men to have developed skills with women when their marriages are even to this day still arranged for them by parents.





Golden Glass said:


> This still doesn’t explain the relative success of middle eastern men in western countries when compared to Indian men, as arranged incestuous marriage is incredibly common in that demographic as well. It all comes down to Indian Men having zero positive/masculine stereotypes and multiple bad ones. Arab man get plenty of positive/masculine portrayals in pop culture, they don’t have the strong unattractive Indian accent, etc, there’s a higher likelihood of Arab men having higher coloring contrast than Indians, etc. All these attributes are ones Indian Men when seen as a group in western countries LACK.


yea this guy said it well. Westernized currys(normies and above, not incels) have normal social skills with women. its the stereotypes that hold us down.


Sal123 said:


> Bengalis are worse than Indians ngl I have many Bengali friends and they r the worst of the worst looks wise


that doesnt change the fact that YOU are ugly, and will forever be ugly


----------



## FatJattMofo (Dec 15, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> jatts stay ugly ngl
> 
> he didnt say India formed the first civilization, he said ONE OF THE FIRST. single digit iq again
> Even if they have good hygiene, the garlic & weird spices from they curry they eat every night is excreted through their skin whenever they sweat.
> ...


cope cope cope


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 15, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> cope cope cope


say it enough times so it becomes true


----------



## Memeito (Dec 15, 2019)

FatJattMofo said:


> cope cope cope


What's that?


----------



## ExCel (Dec 15, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> fuck off fag. the only reason you have this ego is because you were born into a priveleged class. if you were born a Tamil the tone wouldve been very diff from you.
> 
> the only reason i hate jatts is cuz of fags like you. i actually didnt even know u niggas existed until i logged onto this forum.
> 
> ...


I'd lowkey rope if I was tamil , good thing im not tamil, or low class bengali lmfao


BigBoy said:


> your single digit iq is showing
> 
> bengalis beat the shit out of dogs since we're Muslim
> 
> fucking ugly subhuman, youll never ascend with your dogshit jaw impants. you will forever be ugly and it will stay that way.


Imagine acting like a tough guy because you beat dogs but you needed indians to free you from pakis lmfao. Bengalis are a laughing stock.


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 15, 2019)

ExCel said:


> I'd lowkey rope if I was tamil


ik you would. your entire fragile ego is based around being a jatt



ExCel said:


> Imagine acting like a tough guy because you beat dogs


that isnt acting tough. i think its barbaric that we do that. bengalis treat dogs like shit bc of their shit religion, and its unnecessary.



ExCel said:


> you needed indians to free you from pakis lmfao. Bengalis are a laughing stock.


imagine thinking ppl know the difference between Indians and Bengalis lmfao

imagine thinking i care about your caste system lmfao

daily reminder: you are either chadpreet or currycel in the west

and you my friend, are a currycel


----------



## reptiles (Dec 15, 2019)

weallburninhell said:


> Because they are rats





Tales from the shekel sack


TRUE_CEL said:


> Lmfao at this fake wanna-be hindu dindu faggot thinking the Mughals forcibly converted anyone. During the Mughal Empire 80% of its population was hindu. At least pretend to know curry history you dumb cumskin faggot. Rajputs mog, now go cry for us you little cumskin.





Based tbqh fuck cum skins


----------



## ExCel (Dec 15, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> ik you would. your entire fragile ego is based around being a jatt
> 
> 
> that isnt acting tough. i think its barbaric that we do that. bengalis treat dogs like shit bc of their shit religion, and its unnecessary.
> ...


insane cope and projection coming from bengali low caste kid, just cuz ive dealt with bengali girls doesnt mean im a currycel.


----------



## disillusioned (Dec 15, 2019)

Golden Glass said:


> *7. Stereotype of Indians living in the West being Nerds/Dorks*: Accent has a lot to do with this, as well as heavy concentration in STEM fields and virtually no Indian representation in any liberal arts or humanities. (note how Jewish Men might have a similar stereotype but they can get away with it because they are also prominent in pretty much all the humanities, as well as business, finance, law, politics, etc. None of these fields have any strong Indians representation.)



This one isn't even a stereotype it's 100% true. I remember some time ago when a video detailing a new release of Godot (it's an open source game engine) came out and something like 70+% of the coders working on the engine were all Indians. Go to youtube for Unity tutorials and half of the videos are Indian dudes. Actually this applies for coding tutorials in general. Indians are the ultimate geek copers because there is nothing else for them to do.

EDIT: Tbh it's also possible Indians are just racist and only hire/work with other Indians.


----------



## rockndogs (Dec 15, 2019)

Because the average indian is uglier and shorter than the average "any other race".


----------



## Joyride (Dec 15, 2019)

Farrrrkkk some of you dark skinned people are racist asf 🧐😭


----------



## Deleted member 2527 (Dec 15, 2019)

They don't have any features, whether real or hyped, that would increase SMV.

Even in a world map of penis size Indians literally are amongst the worst.... they suck at almost everything that increases dating value.


Why the hell would girls be attracted to guys that have almost nothing to be attracted to.


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 15, 2019)

Joyride said:


> Farrrrkkk some of you dark skinned people are racist asf 🧐😭


how so? only the light-skinned ones on this forum are racist


----------



## Joyride (Dec 15, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> how so? only the light-skinned ones on this forum are racist


That's what I meant


----------



## john2 (Dec 15, 2019)

If you are northern, western or eastern Indian, there is hope to ascend. 
If you are a south Indian, which is extremely black it is over. 

Where I live in Maharashtra, the white Indians are automatically perceived as rich and good looking regardless of their weight and bone structure. But the blacker 'dalits' and tribal immigrants are always stereotypically perceived as suppressed and poor. 

I am indian sadly. The racepill doesn't treat me well.

Indians are at the bottom because of their cucked and submissive past history. Plus their disgusting skin coloring. 

Hell even Negros have a more desirable skin color than Indians lol. 

Indians are mostly short, twink, balding, malnourished and have shorter penises.

Now this has been stereotyped more on the media, so things got a lot worse for curries.


----------



## Pex1992 (Dec 15, 2019)

john2 said:


> If you are northern, western or eastern Indian, there is hope to ascend.
> If you are a south Indian, which is extremely black it is over.
> 
> Where I live in Maharashtra, the white Indians are automatically perceived as rich and good looking regardless of their weight and bone structure. But the blacker 'dalits' and tribal immigrants are always stereotypically perceived as suppressed and poor.
> ...


Also biharis ups


Pex1992 said:


> Also biharis ups


In gujarat railway trains biharis and up people are beaten by the gujaratis if they try just to argue i dont like that but actually i think look theory is legit and also they look dirty and stinky...and repelled


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Dec 16, 2019)

ExCel said:


> You aren't even in Canada lmfaooo how are you gonna tell me about Canada, Sikh girls dont even date out of community. The biggest hoes are known to be hijabi Muslims lmfao. Everyone can vouch for the fact that Pakistani girls are the biggest hoes I dont even need to defend this lmfao.


"muh you cant talk about canadians as a non canadian" low iq sikh, your faggot turban must be on too tight. we all know curries and especially sikh bitches are worse than hoejabis lmao but keep crying for us rajputs


----------



## Marsiere214 (Dec 25, 2020)

Indians or gypsies are hotter?


----------

